# Parathyroid and Calcium issues following thyroid surgery



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I ended up in the ER following my thyroid surgery due to low calcium levels that were caused by damage to my parathyroids during surgery. 9 month later, I still need to take a high dose of calcium supplements to deal with low parathyroid function and low calcium levels in my blood. I had a hard time finding any information about this complication when I was dealing with it, and did not get a lot of information or support from my doctors.

I just received some info on hypoparathyroidism following surgery from the American Thyroid Association and wanted to pass it on in case anyone else needs info for yourself or to take to your doctor.

http://thyroid.org/patients/ct/volume4/issue3/ct_patients_v43_3.html


----------



## kk059 (May 27, 2011)

Dear Lavender,
I appreciate this information and link! I am scheduled for total thyroidectomy next week and at my pre-op appt., my surgeon did discuss this with me and really pointed out that I need to be sure to drink milk with every meal and take supplements (which I already do). So, I feel good having this knowledge from the doctor and from you. Those parathyroids are pretty important little glands, too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kk059 said:


> Dear Lavender,
> I appreciate this information and link! I am scheduled for total thyroidectomy next week and at my pre-op appt., my surgeon did discuss this with me and really pointed out that I need to be sure to drink milk with every meal and take supplements (which I already do). So, I feel good having this knowledge from the doctor and from you. Those parathyroids are pretty important little glands, too!


What day next week are you going in? We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

And yes; the parathyroids can make or break you but did you know that they can take your parathyroids and surgically implant them in your shoulder or clavicle area.......................wherever?

How about that? http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1235165/


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm glad your doc brought it up. I would have a supply of citracal on hand before surgery just in case, unless you have someone who can easily run out to the pharmacy if you need it. the most common symptom of low calcium is tingling/numbness in the fingers and lips, but be aware of other changes as well. I got really grumpy and mentally confused.

Don't be afraid to call the surgeon if you have any questions after they send you home. They make enough money to take an after hours call or two. My surgeon didn't say much to me in the way of going home instructions, but the on-call surgeon was great. (Looking back, I wish he had been the one to do my surgery!)

Lastly, have some ice on hand for after surgery surgery. I had 3 of those gel ice packs and just rotated for the first week after surgery.

I will try to send some healing energy your way!


----------

